# Reformed/Presbyterian Ethics



## New Englander (Feb 17, 2009)

I was wondering what folks thought were some of the best works in the field of ethics written by P&R theologians (esp. contemporary)? 

Have read J J Davis' _Evangelical Ethics_, however I am hoping for something with a little bit more meat on the theological side.

I wasn't quite sure where to put this, so forgive me if it is out of place (and if an admin can move it, that'd be great).

Thanks, any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 17, 2009)

New Englander said:


> I was wondering what folks thought were some of the best works in the field of ethics written by P&R theologians (esp. contemporary)?
> 
> Have read J J Davis' _Evangelical Ethics_, however I am hoping for something with a little bit more meat on the theological side.
> 
> ...



Principles of Conduct: Aspects of Biblical Ethics by John Murray. You might also consider Theonomy in Christian Ethics by Dr. Greg Bahnsen. Whether you agree with him or not, you will be forced to think.

You might also read Thomas Watson's The Ten Commandments, Richard Baxter's A Christian Directory, and other such works.

Heritage Books on Christian Ethics


----------



## New Englander (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of Bahnsen (I forgot to mention I had read Murray)... and I'll have to find some time to get to Watson and Baxter too!


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't miss Dutch Reformed theologian J. Douma's work on the Ten Commandments, as well as _Christian Morals and Ethics_ and _Responsible Conduct_.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris beat me to Dr. Bahnsen. Didn't read that book; have his "College Course in Christian Ethics". Both can be found here:

cfmnow.com

Ckick on "Ethics" in left sidebar.


----------

